# 3 possible purchases..please critique (: PICTURE HEAVY



## Hallie (Nov 13, 2012)

Pictures 1-3 are the first mare
4-6 are the second mare
and 7-10 are the thrid mare


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Hallie I'm sorry but I would stay clear of any horse who has been broken in a ridden before at LEAST 3 years. 
We don't start ours till 4 years as it is not until then that they mature enough physically to cope with weight. 
I know that Tbs are start unfortunately at around 18 months and this I thihnk is one of the top reasons they can have so many problems with sacro iliac and stifle joints. Having said that, Tbs are wonderful horses - very loyal and sensitive - you need to be a very calm person to get on with one. I adore them. The one pictured here looks to be a very nice type.
I am sad to see the top quarter horse being ridden at 2 - far too young IMHO.
The other quarter horse looks to be a stunner ;-)


----------



## Hallie (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks Merlot  Yeah I am a bit weary of buying them this young also especially when it looks like they have been shown extensively from early on. I will definetely consider their age before I go out and buy one. Thanks!


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

*1st choice:* In My Opinion, I wouldn't take a second thought let alone look at the 2 year old who has been broken so young. 

*2nd Choice* She looks pretty solid and reliable, and quite sound.

*3rd Choice* this one also looks pretty nice, I personally steer clear of TB's just because every TB I ever met had broken someones bone in some situation, but I realize that not true for all TB's. 


but what are you looking to do? they all seem pretty spread out as far as prospects. If you are looking for western, I would point you toward 2, 3 seems to me to be a English horse, but I also imagine most TB's to be such, plus with the bridle she is shown in seem to give away the English leaning.

really nobody but you can choose a horse for you,
I just would throw away #1, but overall #2 & #3 seem to be pretty well bred solid horses.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

What is it you are looking to do? You have totally opposite ends of the spectrum here. If you want a reiner, then look at them and not TB'S. THat needs to be answered. I know most reining trainers start them young, but I personally do not subscribe to that. Let us know what you want to do, then we can make better suggestions. No need to pay $10K if you dont want all that training.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I absolutely hate the new vocations adoption agency. Everything is a pain in the *** with them and they trashed my friend at one point who had adopted a horse and then sent the horse back due to issues that were beyond her control.
Vote no for the third. A lot of OTTTB's need rehabilitation. And in conformity his hind quarters look small. The first one just says scam to me for some reason. But I do like the second one. She is well rounded and is experienced so should be a great horse. Her top line looks great to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hallie (Nov 13, 2012)

> *1st choice:* In My Opinion, I wouldn't take a second thought let alone look at the 2 year old who has been broken so young.
> 
> *2nd Choice* She looks pretty solid and reliable, and quite sound.
> 
> ...


Thanks SunnyMeade! I was really looking for an English Type Horse, but I fell in love with these AQHA's  Thanks for the feedback and I was leaning towards 2 because I think she's adorable, but I think I will go and look for some horses over 2 so I'm not worried about premature injuries or any problems


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Number two....although I am partial to a big butt.....starting a little younger is not so bad as long as they have been ridden lightly and not over shown.......that's what a PPE is for.....

Oops forgot to add, QHs have the must malleable temperaments, I just love how easy going and strong they are.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 13, 2012)

I am also not looking to be that competitive like #2 would be, I want just a WP and trail horse so I will continue my search with other horses! Thanks everyone for your opinions!!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If you are looking english you have no need for all the $$ that has gone into the reining training. JMHO. I have had great experiences with OTTB's, and they do well as H/J, eventers, etc, and are much less $$ generally. Especially this time of year.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I really LOVE that Thoroughbred. Beautiful conformation.. and good bone (for the breed) to boot. That horse looks like she could really compete. 

I would LOVE that third horse myself. Too bad I don't have the set up to take her.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

For a $600. adoption fee, French Cotton (the third horse) looks like a great horse. Her description also sounds very promising and If I were looking for the type of horse you were, I would give her a very close look. She is beautiful. Good luck.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I also just looked up that Thoroughbred mare's Pedigree. Lots of good horses close up. 

That horse is a real keeper..... (and me not in a situation to take her.. D*mn).


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Elana said:


> I also just looked up that Thoroughbred mare's Pedigree. Lots of good horses close up.
> 
> That horse is a real keeper..... (and me not in a situation to take her.. D*mn).


 
I know, doesn't that stink? So many great horses, so little opportunity. ha ha She is hands down the best option of the three horses posted. IMO


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

The two year old HUS horse is, IMHO, way overpriced. 

The reining mare is beautiful, and promising, but if you don't want to do reining, then thats a dead end- you'd be wasting the mare's talent. 

The New Vocations horse doesn't catch my eye, but I'm not a thoroughbred person. I have, however, heard many negative things about New Vocations...


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Just my 2 cents, coming from dressageland. I REALLY like the redhead. Cant see a thing wrong with her, and everything right....she is gorgeous. Great neckset, super HQs, great bone and legs. WOW.

Good luck-horse shopping is so fun, even by proxy!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would avoid 1 as it concerns me that its done too much too soon and same goes for 3 - TB's can be really laid back but this one is also very green and I'm not sure if the you have the facilities or experience to bring it on
2 looks like a nice horse but if you are only wanting a trail horse then why spend out on a competition horse 
I would keep looking if I was you - try to find a horse that has done enough trail riding to be proven safe and fun


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

jaydee said:


> I would avoid 1 as it concerns me that its done too much too soon and same goes for 3 - TB's can be really laid back but this one is also very green and I'm not sure if the you have the facilities or experience to bring it on
> 2 looks like a nice horse but if you are only wanting a trail horse then why spend out on a competition horse
> I would keep looking if I was you - try to find a horse that has done enough trail riding to be proven safe and fun


I always forget that not everyone is a trainer. 

I look at the Thoroughbred and I just ITCH to work with her.. from the ground up.. full start over with that one.. Long Lines, pen work, lunging.. and after a few weeks... getting on her and laying that great foundation and then seeing what discipline she tends toward.. dressage, jumping, eventing.. maybe even a little cattle work because she is not that huge. 

Nothing finer than a really good TB (and I have had some really fine QH's, Warmbloods and so forth).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Elana said:


> I always forget that not everyone is a trainer.
> 
> I look at the Thoroughbred and I just ITCH to work with her.. from the ground up.. full start over with that one.. Long Lines, pen work, lunging.. and after a few weeks... getting on her and laying that great foundation and then seeing what discipline she tends toward.. dressage, jumping, eventing.. maybe even a little cattle work because she is not that huge.
> 
> Nothing finer than a really good TB (and I have had some really fine QH's, Warmbloods and so forth).


 I know - I was very drawn to the TB too, they are a very misunderstood and versatile breed - just now always for the inexperienced person!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a friend that got her mate from New Vocations. If you're really interested in #3 I can put you in touch with her. She loves her mare to death and to my knowledge had no issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I know - I was very drawn to the TB too, they are a very misunderstood and versatile breed - just now always for the inexperienced person!!!


 
Too true though it sounds like at least some of them on that site have a good start "retraining" Some have been shown already as well. There are also often Standardbred horses with quite a bit of trail experience through New Vocations as well.

I have never been as attracted to standardbreds for their looks but generally, they are pretty rock solid in their temperaments. I must add, that of course, each one is an individual and there is no hard and fast rule.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Hallie, here's some OTTB food for thought

Arkansas Scores One For OTTBs In His First Grand Prix Win | The Chronicle of the Horse

Ya neva know...


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Weezilla said:


> Hallie, here's some OTTB food for thought
> 
> Arkansas Scores One For OTTBs In His First Grand Prix Win | The Chronicle of the Horse
> 
> Ya neva know...


 
Anyone familiar with Sea Lord?


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Inga said:


> Anyone familiar with Sea Lord?
> Silva Martin riding Sea Lord at the Dancing Horse Challenge 2011 - YouTube


:thumbsup::clap::happydance:


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Hallie said:


> Thanks SunnyMeade! I was really looking for an English Type Horse, but I fell in love with these AQHA's  Thanks for the feedback and I was leaning towards 2 because I think she's adorable, but I think I will go and look for some horses over 2 so I'm not worried about premature injuries or any problems


I have seen some Quarter doing English and looking pretty darn good doing it! since they are all around, They are always a good choice


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm a sucker for thoroughbreds so naturally I'm going to say I really like the 3rd one, and for a 2yo she looks very matured. I read on the ad that she is broken in, and going quietly so that is a good start. I like that she has a kind eye, and a nice straigh vertical through her shoulder to her fetlock. She also looks to have a strong shoulder and hindquarters. The only other thing I can see, is from the angle of the photos, she may have a slightly longer back than it appears, as the photos look to have been taken from slightly behind and not straight on to her side if that makes sense.

I actually would be checking that they have proof that she is 2, because I don't know many 2yo's with a tail that long and thick, isn't bum high atleast a little bit, and has that big of a "dent" behind her eyes. She doesn't look 2yo to me, but thats just me, maybe I'm naiive :lol:

This all depends on your experience as a horse owner of course, how experienced are you, or are you just starting out?


----------

